
Ask HN: As Software Developer, how can I contribute to protest movements? - neokya
Looking at current protest movements in US and other countries, I think we are in historic time for real change.<p>How are you contributing to it? I am looking for some inspiration. May be there are ways I can contribute with my skills so that it can have most effect?
======
boberoni
If I were in your shoes, here's how I would approach it. You didn't mention a
specific protest movement, so I will use BlackLivesMatter as an example.

I would first reach out to a local chapter of BLM to learn more about their
short-term and long-term goals, and also probably try to attend as many events
as I can.

The purpose of this would be to understand where the organization is going and
what obstacles are currently stopping them. Then, maybe I can leverage my
software skills to help.

 _But_ , it's important for me to first understand what the need is, because
that's how you know you can have the most effect.

Maybe BLM needs AI facial recognition or maybe they just need a reliable CRUD
app to reduce operational costs.

------
darrelld
Open your wallet and donate.

There are organizations already embedded in these movements. They know what
they need, they typically don't have the money to get it done.

I know it won't satisfy that itch to find an engineering solution, but your $$
are truly are the best way to support.

------
arcadeparade
I think you should look here for some ideas of how the future will pan out if
these conditions continue, it might give you an idea for a cool app:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultural_Revolution](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cultural_Revolution)
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fall_of_the_Western_Roman_Empi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fall_of_the_Western_Roman_Empire)

------
oyra
First and foremost, use you analytic skill to assess if those protesters
aren't just bunch of UIs used for somebody else benefit.

------
thedevindevops
Hang on, are you asking about projects like the AI one that picks out violent
protestors from the crowd via facial recognition or are you meaning software
that helps protestors organise non-violent movements?

------
franzwong
In Hong Kong, some people developed app showing "friendly" and "hostile" shops
and restaurants.

~~~
giantg2
Cool. Like friendorfoe.us?

